# Navin info



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone have Navin's contact info? The phone and email info I have does not work. I need receiver repair.


Thanks 



Bill


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since they do not work, can you post them here...


So if any of us have other info, we can tell it's different from what you have.


Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bill... You might try him here... https://www.revoelectronics.com/


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

You also might try 201-565-6069.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. The phone number works fine and I got a PM on the correct email, so all is good and it is now time to spend some money with Navin!


Bill


----------

